# loss again



## 2kidsplusttc3

about a month ago. I miscarried at 15 weeks and 3 days. I knew that the baby had health problems already due to the cvs. but it was still traumatizing. and sad. :nope::cry: 
and I haven't felt the same since. It hurts my soul, and my heart and my brain. and it so hard. 

how do you deal?


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I am so sorry for you loss... I take it day by day and it's been 4 years for me ( went so fast) you get through it , never over it, in your own time..:hugs::hugs: It help to talk to others who have been there, it helped me,, So sorry.. Sending much love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

found out a few weeks later after they examined him. that I was 19 weeks not 15. evne more difficult to take. and now being preggers with rainbow. I am so nervous and scared.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm in a similar boat. I lost my son at 19 weeks on Christmas eve. I ended up getting one mean UTI which turned into sepsis. Today is my due date and I should be happy as I'm having a rainbow bow on Christmas day. But I'm so worried something will go wrong and you can't relax. I don't think anyone can relax until they get their rainbow in their arms.


----------

